# What do you want in your collection.



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 23, 2006)

Well the plans for the herp room are in council and I have now decided what I want to eventualy own in the way of snakes:

An adult pair each of:

Diamonds (kept outside)
Darwins(4x4x2)
jungles (3x4x2)
BHP (6x2x2)
Woma (4x2x2)
GTP (4x2x2)

I am interested in comments on the adult cage sizes mentioned above.

Also, would like to see pics of colourful Darwins &amp; B&amp;G Jungles.

Oh and lizards, they will stay as they are with EWD's Frillies &amp; lacies but I may also add a couple of little green goannas.


----------



## Mukesh (Jun 23, 2006)

*RE: What do youwant in your collection.*

maybe a stupid question but wheres this herp room going pete???? ur place?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 23, 2006)

*RE: What do youwant in your collection.*

yeah mukka, at home


----------



## cris (Jun 23, 2006)

*RE: What do youwant in your collection.*

whats with the v.prasinus? where do they live? you need them in the council plan be positive(you are screwed with our government, unlesss steve irwin breeds some  )


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 23, 2006)

*RE: What do youwant in your collection.*

I thought that Prasinus were from SE Asia? Not a native species??


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 23, 2006)

*RE: What do youwant in your collection.*

there are some on Torres Straight Islands and prasinus is on the NPWS species list that you download from their web site


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 23, 2006)

*RE: What do youwant in your collection.*

A wife that says "yes" more often!


----------



## AnteUp (Jun 23, 2006)

*RE: What do youwant in your collection.*

I wish I had that amount of room. 
Eventually I'd like to have breeding pairs of Tully Jungles, Diamonds, Hypo Bredls, Womas and GTPs. Probably some geckos to, though this is a very long way off. :shock:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 23, 2006)

*RE: What do youwant in your collection.*

Some kind person at NPSW has put together a list of all the snakes and lizards I would like to own. A breeding trio from each one in this list is all I want.
http://www.nationalparks.nsw.gov.au/PDFs/reptile_licensing_outline.pdf


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 23, 2006)

*RE: What do youwant in your collection.*

Ha ha ha ha moosey!!!!!!!Your doing ok, you have more than one snake now so it's looking up for you.

And way to go Pete, another two or three posts and we'll be having a slanging match on exotics. Dare i ask do you want any hybrids in your collection?ha ha ha 

Simone.


----------



## Glimmerman (Jun 23, 2006)

*RE: What do youwant in your collection.*

Of coarse he does. What you think he wants locality species specific offspring when he has a pair of all those. PLEASE. Pete's starting the "HYBRID RANCH" :mrgreen: Go Pete Go :wink:


----------



## Retic (Jun 23, 2006)

I want some Carpondros and Jags :lol:


----------



## Glimmerman (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh yeah me too Boa, me too - Love d Jags


----------



## Bigblackdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Excuse my ignorance, but what's a Jag?


----------



## Retic (Jun 23, 2006)




----------



## Thor1 (Jun 23, 2006)

could someone put up a nice pic of a carpondro?
please.


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 23, 2006)

I want a carpet and a barking gecko, and i'm getting both so yay =D as soon as i can afford it, i might as well just start transferring my whole paycheck to the breeder from now on =D


----------



## Retic (Jun 23, 2006)




----------



## AnteUp (Jun 23, 2006)

That's just wierd. I want one


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jun 23, 2006)

boa thats the best one ive ever seen, the ones ive seen before look disgracful


----------



## Retic (Jun 23, 2006)

Well I've seen quite a few and most are pretty nice, never seen one I would call disgraceful though.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 23, 2006)

I want mites, OPMV and IBD.


----------



## freerider (Jun 23, 2006)

I'll have a breeding trio of mangrove monitor's (varanus indicus) and a trio of pig-nosed turtles, You guy's can have the GTP's, jags and carpondo's


----------



## star11 (Jun 23, 2006)

I want my own jungle hatchies next season!!! (fingers crossed).
Next on the list are a pair of Womas or Olives.....still deciding.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jun 23, 2006)

lizards, snakes, turtles, frogs, rats &amp; mice, and couple of parrots


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Jun 23, 2006)

im with freerider here ide go pig nose turtles and v .indicus and other cool monitors before i went a gtp or carpondro  

nath


----------



## Rennie (Jun 23, 2006)

Since this has turned into a wish list I want frillies, womas, knob-tail geckos and lots of eggs to fill my incubator.


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jun 23, 2006)

i wasnt trying to offend you boa, that you put up looks awsome, the one i saw (cant find pic, i think isaw it on morelia pythons) the 1 i was reffering to as disgraceful, had no patterning and was a browny green  but that ones awsome

back on track..i think this thread is about what you are realistically want in your collection well for me the next 3 things i wold like is,
pair/trio of bredli
pair of amyae
pair/trio of kimbery phase ackies


----------



## AnteUp (Jun 23, 2006)

Realistically? Well my plan is to get a Hypo bredli, then a Tully jungle, after that I'll get another Hypo Bredli (or maybe just a classic) and then another jungle. After that I'll have to get a place on my own to fit all the herps, I'll be addicted by then.


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jun 23, 2006)

well if its wish list bring on the kimberly rock monitors!!!!!!


----------



## Retic (Jun 23, 2006)

No not offended at all, I do admit I have seen some that are below par but that one I posted is just magnificent.



aussiesnakelover said:


> i wasnt trying to offend you boa, that you put up looks awsome, the one i saw (cant find pic, i think isaw it on morelia pythons) the 1 i was reffering to as disgraceful, had no patterning and was a browny green  but that ones awsome


----------



## ericreptiles (Jun 23, 2006)

I must have a pair of Jungle pythons next. The wife likes the Rough Knob Tailed Geckos,and I am a bit partial to the Giant Cave Geckos.What about another male Bredli. Yeah, no confusion here!!


----------



## jordo (Jun 23, 2006)

I'd be happy with a big pit and a big lacey to put in it (I'll be calling you in about 10 years Pete ). Eventually when I'm able to I want every monitor I can get + a blue phase GTS and a python probably a diamond or jungle or both.


----------



## jessop (Jun 23, 2006)

I still want a 'spider monkey' or 'orangutang'. But a GTP would be nice in the snake department, Emerald monitor for lizards, and a wedge tailed eagle for the avarians... Fish? Would have to go pirahna! Insects? Some of those giant stick insects or a nice preying mantis...


----------



## Reptile_king (Jun 23, 2006)

they are awesome


----------



## Reptile_king (Jun 23, 2006)

the jags i mean lol


----------



## jordo (Jun 23, 2006)

I don't like the jags, no offense 
But the carpondro is awesome!! (I'm guessing its a carpet x GTP or am I terribly wrong)


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 23, 2006)

Magpie said:


> I want mites, OPMV and IBD.



What, no DPS? :lol: 

Snakes i would like to add to my collection are:

Water Pythons
Murray Darling Pythons
Rough Scaled Pythons
Chondro Pythons.

Pete those cage dimensions sound fine to me, dude!


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jun 23, 2006)

serpent tongue hopefully at the end of year i can help you out with adding some murray darling's to your collection


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 23, 2006)

Sorry aussiesnakelover, but i dont participate in freighting animals.


----------



## tnkkkbl (Jun 23, 2006)

id like to add acouple of blondes,, brunettes,, couple of good cooks,, sum that dont argue,,,, &amp; a **** load of $$$$$$$ to keep them all happy 

i wish

&amp; now i've seen them,,, sum of them jags there nice


----------



## Magpie (Jun 23, 2006)

> What, no DPS?



No way are any diamonds getting into my collection and polluting it!


----------



## Bigblackdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Boa, those pythons look spectacular!
Is 'Jag' a colour-specific morph, or can you theoretically get it in any sp.?
Is there a list anywhere of colouration mutation terms, and what they actually mean?
I thought I was clever because I know what a 'hypo' is


----------



## C'baoth (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm about done for this season ( maybe ) . I've got a hold a pair of yellow Jungles , I'll be trying to track down a red hypo bredl &amp; Hoping to nab a couple of Ochre BHPs . Oh &amp; maybe a grey snake cos there endangered in my area . 

The wish list would be a couple of GTPs &amp; fingers crossed for a blue one .


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 23, 2006)

Wow, I thought this thread would last for about 6 posts. I was bored after the soccer and thought I would throw something up. It is very interesting that it ended up as a post on morphs. It is interesting because that is exactly what I DONT want in my collection. No hypos, no albinos, no jags, no hybrids (not a dig, I just want to admire our wildlife) I just want pure natural animals. And that is why I have been happy to buy wild caught BHP's. Because unless there is a BHP holiday resort in the Pilbara I can be very confident of the origin of my BHP's. I have done similar with my Serpenttongue (2 "T"'s again Nick) Wongawilli Diamonds. I know I will initially fail with the GTP's but one day I might see some real ones around.

Now, as for how and when. I only mention this so that I might give some ideas to others. I have decided to get 2 hatchling pairs each year. That way I need 4 hatchie tubs. Easy. I move them to my new bank of 500x400x400 cages as yearlings and then buy 2 more hatchie pairs. In another year I move the yearlings to 2x2x2's. I have already built two of them (posted pics in another thread) so I need to build 2 more before my Diamonds are 2 years old. Then a year later they go into their adult cages (outside for Diamonds). So, this year its Diamonds and Darwins (anyone got any for sale - high red please). Next year Jungles and BHP's (hopefully babies of our own BHP's). And then GTP's and Womas at the start of 2009.

I am not stressed about breeding them. I want to but only for the satisfaction. I have no interest in making money out of my hobby. If they breed I will sell them to quality dealers like Sydney Reptile Centre (see who can work this out) at big discounts so they can sell them at realistic prices and still make a profit.

Thoughts?


----------



## Magpie (Jun 23, 2006)

In truth?
I'd like some Boyds, some more Nephrurus geckos, and maybe a couple more goannas.


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm with you Magpie, Boyd's for sure!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## jeramie85 (Jun 24, 2006)

well then as a wish list 

id like like 2 bredli (not hypo)
and 2 olives 
1 or 2 black and white er jungles if i can find em
thatll keep me happy


----------



## jeramie85 (Jun 24, 2006)

I like your thinking Peter

i rekon your on a good track buying 2 hatchling pairs each year and slowly moving them up through the cages gives you time with all the animals without well i guess you could say rushing it all
also a more relaxed way of doing it

and i understand you wanting to admire our wildlife it is truely amazing some of the animals and even plants we have here

also i think its good that your not interested in breeding them and if they do breed your not exactly after a profit from the hatchlings (if my pythons ever breed i doubt i could sell the hatchies for much)


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 24, 2006)

Yep, I agree Pete, looks like a plan to me. Make enough to cover your costs and all will be sweet. Just enough choice animals to be able to look after them really well.

Jamie (still not bored...)


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh, and now I just added Boyds. Forgot about them.

Glad I didn't bore you too much Jamie. Might make a good chit chat thread one Saturday night.


----------



## daveyg1 (Jun 24, 2006)

peter i think your plan is great
you've obviously put a lot of thought into it.
i like making long term plans just like that
instead of just rushing in and not being set up properly.
which i see quite a bit.

cheers


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 24, 2006)

WISH list
1 pair of womas
1 pair of gammons
1 pair of GTPs
a BHP
an olive 
a high yellow diamond
and another pair of womas.


----------



## Australis (Jun 24, 2006)

My next additions will be more Darwins and Athertons.

After that:
Maybe..
SA Womas
Blackheads
Olives

And some geckos and dragons further down the line.

A few pics for you Pete, My young Darwin Males are just starting to show some colour, ****e pics but you get the basic idea.
From what pictures of seen of other animals from this line they tend to be darker along the spine, so maybe not the "high" red your looking for.

Do you have any pics of examples of high red Darwins?

Partrial reduced latteral patterned male, Odin. Born November 05












Another Male









Matt


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 24, 2006)

daveyg1 said:


> i like making long term plans .....
> instead of just rushing in and not being set up properly



Thats exactly why I have done this Dave. My collection was too spontaneous. I would see a nice enclosure or some animals I liked and then just buy them. I ended up with a lot of animals but not what I would term a "collection". So the intergrades have gone, the shingleback and sole male frilly have gone. The blueys will go later this year. Then I can start building the right enclosures and buying the right animals.

And thanks for the photos Matt. I actually like the red/orange in some Darwins. I just wanted to know that they can keep their colour as adults. If they can't then I will change to something else. Like Bredli. The ones at URS seem to have red in them but it may be a case of computer screens and/or good lighting that makes them appear red.

oh, and my son also told me he wants a childrens python so I might get a pair of them as well.


----------



## Glimmerman (Jun 24, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> If they breed I will sell them to quality dealers like Sydney Reptile Centre (see who can work this out) at big discounts so they can sell them at realistic prices and still make a profit.
> 
> Thoughts?



I think you have thought about it quite realistically. Good on you. 

1 thing though. Why sell them to a dealer? Why don't you just sell them at a discounted price yourself? If you only want $500 for your BHP's, sell them for that. If you sell them to a dealer for $500, they will add there profit and the animal will still be sold at almost if not at, market price. You would have just defeated your own good will ( and that would be a shame.)

JMO


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes mate I understand what you are saying. However, I like to see businesses thrive. I make a reasonable living as an accountant and if I start selling herps at cheap prices in competition to dealers then I afffect their business. They don't do tax returns on the side to supplement their herp businesses. I dont like seeing flower sellers on the side of the road on mothers day destroying the business of the florists who pay huge rents and break even all year except for 3 days. To me its the same thing. It costs well over $100k just to keep the shop doors open. If we don't allow them to make some profit then our hobby won't thrive. Plus they'll cut corners to the detriment of the animals in their care.

It also means I dont have to advertise. I dont have to let people know what I have. No one comes to my house etc. Plus if I am good to the dealer I might be able to influence what they do. E.g. if you don't look after the animals properly then you can go and pay full proce from someone else.


----------



## shiner (Jun 24, 2006)

Sounds good Pete, what are the dimensions of your herp room to be? just interested.

shiner


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 24, 2006)

the room is 4 metre x 4 metres but it has a spiral staircase in one corner to go down to my cellar. The window will go above the staircase so I dont lose any wall space. On the oppiste wall will be the doorway so again I lose about 900mm. On one wall I will have 3 banks of 4 foot long enclosures (9 cages). The opposite wall will have a 6 foot bank and a 4 foot bank (6 enclosures). Each bank will have a 2 foot high bottom cage, another 2 footer above that and a 4 footer on top. We have 9 foot ceilings so I can fit that height in. Howevr, if you noted what was going into my collection you will see that I only need 12 enclosures. So I can actually make some of the bottom enclosures be hatchie banks.

As for the banks I will be using my Griffith mate. I will make a base on wheels. Each cage in the bank will be separate so they can be moved easy and even swapped around. I will mrely stack 3 cages on top of a base. Simple really.

I was also going to set my light circuit on a daylight sensor so that the cages are automatically daylight cycled. I was also considering air conditioning the room and then using lower wattage basking lights. I just need to look at loads to determine the most cost effective way. I could also run the A/C on the daylight timer so it only heated during the day.

I won't put any floor coverings in other than vinyl as I find that banks on wheels are hard to move on either tiles or carpet.


----------



## daveyg1 (Jun 24, 2006)

yeah pete i done the exact same thing
only now am i starting to plan the cages i want and
building them before i buy more herps.
being more organised definitely makes it even more enjoyable as well

davey


----------



## jordo (Jun 24, 2006)

I have been a fairly spontaneous buyer up until now, I've had to cut back a bit so when I get back into it I'll plan like you are. It also makes it more enjoyable because you have someting to look forward to, and are well prepared. I'm getting some gillens in a few weeks but after that I'll stop buying on impulse 
Pete let me know when you're selling you're bluetongues :wink:


----------



## Glimmerman (Jun 24, 2006)

Very good valid points there Pete. I see where you're coming from. Being in the business eye most of the time I see you are looking at it from another angle than I was. 

I am also building my banks as stackable seperate enclosures. I think it makes it easier to make any mods, replacements or rearrangments in the future.


----------



## SLACkra (Jun 24, 2006)

if i had the room and cash would buy one of them aquaculture tanks, you can get nice 1000L oval ones. build a little island with some bricks and tiles and have some nice turtles. the little ones espansa breeds would be cool. 

also what about bredli! ya gotta have a pair of bredli 

andrew


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 24, 2006)

If I cant find the colour Darwins I want then I'll go Bredli


----------



## Australis (Jun 24, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> If I cant find the colour Darwins I want then I'll go Bredli




You will find what your look for, how about you just make them one of the lst pairs you get, that way you will have alot longer to find some how is breeding Darwins that are to your taste.

Dont give up on the Darwins!! :lol: 

Matt


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes Matt. That is my next purchase. And I have heaps of time.


----------



## shiner (Jun 24, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> I was also considering air conditioning the room and then using lower wattage basking lights. I just need to look at loads to determine the most cost effective way. I could also run the A/C on the daylight timer so it only heated during the day.
> .



Another method of heating the room you could consider is under floor heating 

Under wood or laminate

http://www.radiantfloorheating.com.au/carbon_heating.htm


Thinset / screed concrete

http://www.devi.com.au/photosMat1.htm

shiner


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Looks good shiner. how does the cost compare to reverse cycle A/C? installation &amp; running costs.


----------



## shiner (Jun 24, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Looks good shiner. how does the cost compare to reverse cycle A/C? installation &amp; running costs.



Installation would depend on the particular application ( getting a quote is a good idea)

Cost ( cut n paste ) http://www.radiantfloorheating.com.au/running_costs.htm

Example

So for a 150sqm building heated for a 3 month winter (90 days x 8 hours per day = 720 hours) x 42 watts per sqm per hour - the annual consumption would be 150 sqm x 720 hours x 42 watts = approx 3024 kwh. If the price of a kwh is for example 13 cents then the cost would be $0.13 x 3024 = approx $393 per year!

Note the figures given above are for demonstration purposes, but in our opinion are representative of the typical cost of heating an average sized home in WA, NSW, VIC, SA.

The following tables has been taken from the WA sustainable development office &amp; estimates based on a 60sqm area in WA the annual running costs for an 'on-demand' electric floor heating system would be between $140-$160 whilst for the 150sqm area the cost increases to $350 - $390

The off-peak costs however are much lower at $75 for a 60sqm area &amp; $175 per year based on 150sqm

Whilst these figures may be slightly higher than some of the other forms of heating, the decision about heating systems should not base on running costs alone.

Underfloor heating requires no servicing or maintenance &amp; is controlled digitally by electronic thermostats with timers. Underfloor heating is also considered by many experts to be the most ideal form of heating available for the human body!



Hope this helps

Edited for better information


----------



## shiner (Jun 24, 2006)

More info

http://www.devi.com.au/FAQ.htm


----------



## amethystine (Jun 24, 2006)

EVERY THING


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Now I have realised that when the blueys go I will actually have two aviaries available. so do I 1) put the diamonds in an aviary each, 2) get another pair of diamonds or 3 get somethign else to put in there. And if it is "3" what is a good thing to keep outside in Sydney that doesn't require artificial heating. I.e. Murray Darlings?

These are the 2 aviaries


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 24, 2006)

How about you put your Lacy in there as your 3rd option, Pete. Bells can be kept outside in Sydney.

Nah...get another pair of diamonds  

Where's your blueys going Pete, are you getting rid of them? Cant you stick them in with the Water Dragons?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Mate, the lacies are getting a custom built super dooper 7m x 4m pit with attached indoor hide in my shed. They will probably go in to the high aviary for next summer and then in to the pit the following year when they are big enough to enjoy the company of the local cats. As for the blueys, I will see if I get a couple of clutches this year and then just sell them as a job lot. They could go in with the water dragons but then I have to feed them. I really like the self sustaining style of my dragon enclosure.

Oh, and if its two pair of diamonds mate, can we talk??? I'm two short


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes we can talk :wink:


----------



## Lurk (Jun 24, 2006)

Well all I want is a Lace monitor as a pet but ahh that will not happen for a while So in the meantime ill just get a couple more Diamonds and maybe some more Acanthurus


----------



## Lurk (Jun 24, 2006)

Did I mention I was looking for another preferibly high yellow,possibly Gosford form and female?  Hint Hint


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Sorry mate. I love ugly diamonds. high black as opposed to high yellow. As I mentioned I am aiming for locality specific animals and I am sticking to wollongong diamonds so no high yellows here. But I have been watching a thread where HPH is selling some lovely ones quite cheap. I have also noticed a herp trader add for an intergrade that looks like she is from Port Macquarie to me.


----------



## Lurk (Jun 24, 2006)

Thank You for that  I did put a wanted add on the site but did not get much of a reply to it.I think it depends who takes a look.So I thought I would be cheeky and drop a hint.I like the Wollongong Diamonds but I have a Gosford male and my female is blind and also from Wollongong.

Thanks for your help Kylie


----------

